# prada - singapore, australia, US website



## shopalicious82

Hi pple,
considering making a first prada purchase? where would be the best place to get one? singapore, aus or frm a Us website since the AU and US currency now is almost on par...

cheers.... eyeing those simple nylon totes...
esp the white crispy tote in white with gold handles..

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1194528261479


----------



## glossie

hi! i'm from singapore. i believe it's cheaper to get the bags from the store. i saw this bag in the airport (terminal 2). it's priced at S$2590 before tax. on rafaello, it's US$1957. that's about S$500 more!

http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=95158&rangeid=61


----------



## shopalicious82

serious? didn't know that. been eyeing prada and chanel bags and on my way saving for them.. haha just got a balenciaga..... 
been browsing the american websites and thought they might be cheaper over in the states 
cos i am in melbourne most of the time, the collection here is quite pathetic.. hahah shall go back spore and go to the boutique to look see.
thanks!!!


----------



## glossie

the prices in town would have included 7% GST. that's quite substantial, so, if possible, get the bag in the departure hall of changi airport. i'm off balenciaga now. that prada bag suits my frame alot and the silver hardware isn't too flashy. i'll be saving for this one or another smaller purse that has a shoulder sling. they're not as massive and less bulky then most prada/miumiu bags i've seen 

do you have the prices in melby? if you have the info, please share here. tia!


----------



## valerieteo

not sure about bbags.. i havent been back since the store opened.. but i know chanel is wayyy more ex in sg then in the US


----------



## miu2

Oooohhh, I just received my black crispy in the large size from Bluefly and absolutely LOVE it!!  The white is gorgeous too!!  Be sure to post picks when you get her!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Prada and Miu Miu is pretty ok-priced here (especially with the 10% VIP discount ), unlike Chanel and Balenciaga. However, if you have the chance you can try Hong Kong or Taipei (my personal fav and the cheapest in Asia) as they have a much more extensive collection in the stores as compared to the SG ones.


----------



## glossie

hey gal, would you know when the sales start in HK? for most brands like Prada and YSL?


----------



## air_orbit

shopalicious82 said:


> serious? didn't know that. been eyeing prada and chanel bags and on my way saving for them.. haha just got a balenciaga.....
> been browsing the american websites and thought they might be cheaper over in the states
> cos i am in melbourne most of the time, the collection here is quite pathetic.. hahah shall go back spore and go to the boutique to look see.
> thanks!!!



Shopping in Australia is so pathetic, their local brands are horrible charging super expensive prices with ultra horrible quality, and plus their ideas are usually borrowed all from other designers. Prada in sydney is pretty expensive if compare to Singapore, cos i bought a pair of patent leather shoes for $770AUD that is around $1000SG whereas if i would have got it in Singapore which my friend did for $800SG. So buy from either Singapore, Hongkong or Taiwan, after all Australia is really expensive and behind the world in fashion hahhaha


----------



## air_orbit

miu2 said:


> Oooohhh, I just received my black crispy in the large size from Bluefly and absolutely LOVE it!!  The white is gorgeous too!!  Be sure to post picks when you get her!!



Hi Miu2 are u in Australia? How much did the Australian custom charge you for your import for bluefly.com, I had a friend she paid around 35% extra for her bags (25% for import and 10% for GST on imports) in the end the bag is more expensive than the ones in prada.


----------



## shopalicious82

air_orbit said:


> Shopping in Australia is so pathetic, their local brands are horrible charging super expensive prices with ultra horrible quality, and plus their ideas are usually borrowed all from other designers. Prada in sydney is pretty expensive if compare to Singapore, cos i bought a pair of patent leather shoes for $770AUD that is around $1000SG whereas if i would have got it in Singapore which my friend did for $800SG. So buy from either Singapore, Hongkong or Taiwan, after all Australia is really expensive and behind the world in fashion hahhaha



hahah thanks air orbit. but i hv no choice. i am stuck in Melbourne AUS most of the time and goes back to Spore for holidays. I guess i have to wait to go HK or elsewhere for hols and do my shopping!!!


----------



## air_orbit

shopalicious82 said:


> hahah thanks air orbit. but i hv no choice. i am stuck in Melbourne AUS most of the time and goes back to Spore for holidays. I guess i have to wait to go HK or elsewhere for hols and do my shopping!!!



haha I am stuck in Sydney AUS most of the time too, I go back to Singapore to visit my parents and start shopping there. Melbourne David Jones and Crown Prada very very little stuff and over price. but do u know if u leave australia to head back to singapore just bring your passport and airticket to prada they can make it tax free for u (u can save up to 12.5% to 15%), but then again SG and HK prada is the cheapest


----------



## shopalicious82

air_orbit said:


> haha I am stuck in Sydney AUS most of the time too, I go back to Singapore to visit my parents and start shopping there. Melbourne David Jones and Crown Prada very very little stuff and over price. but do u know if u leave australia to head back to singapore just bring your passport and airticket to prada they can make it tax free for u (u can save up to 12.5% to 15%), but then again SG and HK prada is the cheapest



yea i know we can get the tax refund if you buy any item above $300 within a month of leaving the country. i guess i just have to wait to go to those places to shop. i prefer to look and see the bag itself before i buy it. the great thing is that my sis is heading to HK nxt mth for hols, but the saddest bit is that i am flat BROKE! sigh so i can just window shop for now...


----------



## nymph2106

pinkiestarlet said:


> Prada and Miu Miu is pretty ok-priced here (especially with the 10% VIP discount ), unlike Chanel and Balenciaga. However, if you have the chance you can try Hong Kong or Taipei (my personal fav and the cheapest in Asia) as they have a much more extensive collection in the stores as compared to the SG ones.


 
pinkiestarlet, is Prada really cheaper in Taipei than in Singapore? Am heading to Taipei in a week's time! Fell in love with the Prada bow tote, but forgot to check how much it retails for here. Anyone knows? Thanks in advance


----------



## pinkiestarlet

*glossie*, sorry for the late reply. I love to go Hong Kong in July (when their summer sales start) and during (or rather after) the Christmas season cos they will have crazy markdowns from Boxing DAY to NYE.

*nymph2106*, it's definitely cheaper (around 10-15% cheaper depending on the item) and they have everything! Check out the store at Taipei 101, love it to bits and customer service is excellent. The only downside is that the shoe sizes they carry are pretty limited unlike SG where they carry up to size 40.


----------



## hayley

Hi, i will be travelling to singapore christmas eve and staying for a few days. does anybody know when the christmas sales start in singapore. i really want another miu-miu bag and maybe some prada,
thanks


----------



## glossie

pinkiestarlet said:


> *glossie*, sorry for the late reply. I love to go Hong Kong in July (when their summer sales start) and during (or rather after) the Christmas season cos they will have crazy markdowns from Boxing DAY to NYE.


 
thanks! didn't know they have boxing day sales too, haha.


----------



## hayley

glossie said:


> thanks! didn't know they have boxing day sales too, haha.



does anybody know if they have boxing day sales in singapore too?


----------



## lilflobowl

yea they have sales.. we always have sales!


----------



## hayley

lilflobowl said:


> yea they have sales.. we always have sales!



is that on boxing day though ... i will only be in singapore from the 24th to the 27th,
thanks


----------



## lilflobowl

should be!


----------



## rainbowchick

bump.

are the prices in SG cheaper than in Aust even AFTER the tax refund? I'd be going out of Aussie in two months' time and I thought I'd buy the bags before I leave in order to get a tax refund.. but if the prices in SG are cheaper then I should just go to SG and get them there .. ;D
Help help.. TIA !


----------



## chipmunk-pnw

I hear rumors from the banking sector that the SG government will be strengthening the SG dollar against major currencies (especially against pounds sterling, and yes AUD is one of the currencies) soon. I don't know if it will be done before your trip! Exact date will not be disclosed but my hunch is within 1 month and perhaps during the great singapore sale where overseas consumer spending peaks.

I think there is a minimum expenditure required to qualify for a tax refund. I don't know the current amount.


----------



## rainbowchick

minimum amount is $300 .. =) ohhh i thought of going during the great singapore sale........ what should i dooooooooooooooo


----------



## chipmunk-pnw

What about buy Singapore dollars now?


----------



## sassification

pinkiestarlet said:


> Prada and Miu Miu is pretty ok-priced here (especially with the 10% VIP discount ), unlike Chanel and Balenciaga. However, if you have the chance you can try Hong Kong or Taipei (my personal fav and the cheapest in Asia) as they have a much more extensive collection in the stores as compared to the SG ones.



I know this is an old thread but can anyone confirm for me about Prada and Miumiu giving 10% disvount to vip customers? I am intrigued.. how does 1 qualify as vip. Thanks!


----------

